# نرحب بأخينا م salah_design مشرفا على قسم التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC)



## سنا الإسلام (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نرحب بأخينا م salah_design   مشرفا على قسم التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (CNC)
 
ونشكره لقبوله الاشراف بالقسم 

كما نتمنى له ولجميع الاخوة بالملتقى التوفيق والنجاح باذن الله تعالى
*​*
 فمبارك عليك أخى الاشراف ومبارك علينا انضمامك لأسرة ادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب




جزاكم الله خيرا
​*


----------



## mohamed mech (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك على الاخ صلاح
و الف مليون مبروك على القسم قبوله التكليف بالاشراف
و ان شاء الله يرتقى القسم اكثر و اكثر بمجهود الاعضاء و المشرفين
و بالتوفيق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
الف مبروك لمهندس/ صلاح على الإشراف
الأعضاء والمشرفين منظومة واحدة تسهم في ارتقاء المنتدى
والله الموفق


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> نرحب بأخينا م salah_design   مشرفا على قسم التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc)
> 
> ...


اشكرك اختي واشكر ثقة ادارة الملتقى
واسال الله ان يعينني على حمل هذه الامانه وان يكون عملي هذا خالصا لوجهه تعالى 
واشهد الله ان اتعامل مع جميع زوار واعضاء الملتقى بما يرضى الله تعالى 
وان اضع ما اعلم في خدمة اخواني واصدقائي بالملتقى 
والله على ما اقول شهيد


----------



## الياس عبد النور (7 أكتوبر 2011)

نشكر الادارة الكريمة على هذا الاختيار الموفق
وكل الشكر لكم اخي صلاح على قبول هذه المهمة الصعبة والتي ستاخذ منكم الجهد الكثير 
اعانكم الله على مهمة الاشراف على هذا القسم الصعب والشيق لانه فعلا يحتوي على اختراعات والالات تحتاج الكثير من التفكير والدقة 
نشكركم على القبول 
اخوكم الياس عبد النور​


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

سامح الفيومى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف مبروك لمهندس/ صلاح على الإشراف
> الأعضاء والمشرفين منظومة واحدة تسهم في ارتقاء المنتدى
> والله الموفق


اشكر ثقتك وكلامك الطيب 
وان شاء الله بالتعاون والتنسيق نرتقي بهذا الملتقى 
فالملتقى ليس حكرا على احد وطلبنا من الاخوة ان يفيدونا كما استفدنا ممن قبلنا وفدنا قدر ما نعلم 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## كاردينيا82 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

نشكركم على حسن الاختيار 
ومبروووووووووووووووووك
....كاردينيا....


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الف مليون مبروك على الاخ صلاح
> و الف مليون مبروك على القسم قبوله التكليف بالاشراف
> و ان شاء الله يرتقى القسم اكثر و اكثر بمجهود الاعضاء و المشرفين
> و بالتوفيق



الله يبارك فيك اخي 
وصدقني اخي لست وحدي من يقوم بهذا العمل فما انا الا لبنه واحده في هذا الملتقى الذي تعلمت منه الكثير وبكم ومعكم نرتقي الى ما تصبوا اليه ادارة هذا الملتقى العزيز على القلوب 
وكان منارة علم تعلم منها الكثير وما زالت وان شاء الله تبقى كما عهدناها وكما عهدتموها بالتعاون والاخلاص بالعمل
اشكرك مرة اخرى 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> نشكر الادارة الكريمة على هذا الاختيار الموفق
> وكل الشكر لكم اخي صلاح على قبول هذه المهمة الصعبة والتي ستاخذ منكم الجهد الكثير
> اعانكم الله على مهمة الاشراف على هذا القسم الصعب والشيق لانه فعلا يحتوي على اختراعات والالات تحتاج الكثير من التفكير والدقة
> نشكركم على القبول
> اخوكم الياس عبد النور​


اخي الغالي
الحقيقة انتم من خط لنا طريق الوصول الى التعلم من هذا الملتقى الذي جمع البعيد والقريب 
الاخ والصديق 
فقد تعلمنا من هذا الملتقى الكثير حتى اصبحنا في مصاف المعلمين 
فلكم الشكر والتقدير على ما قدمتموه لنا وما زلنا نتعلم منك 
بارك الله فيكم
ولا تنسوني من التوجيه 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

كاردينيا82 قال:


> نشكركم على حسن الاختيار
> ومبروووووووووووووووووك
> ....كاردينيا....


وانا بدوري اشكرك على كلماتك الموجزة والكبيرة بالمعنى 
فقد كان لها اثر كبير وحافز لي للاستمرار بالتعاون مع الاخوان بالملتقى
اكرر شكري واسال الله ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع


----------



## engineer sameer (7 أكتوبر 2011)

إن شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmed2samir (7 أكتوبر 2011)

نتمني من الله ان يعينك علي تلك المهمة الشاقة التي أوكلت اليك 
وألف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووك
أخوك في الله أحمد سمير:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::13:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرحب بأخي المهندس **[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f44.html"] salah_design*[/URL]*
وأتمنى له النجاح والتوفيق في مهمته
مع تحياتي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f44.html *


----------



## architect one (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك أخي الكريم على الإشراف وثقة الإدارة بك وأتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح .
أخوك architect one


----------



## samehaly1980 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## kotoz99 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*
*​*مبارك عليك أخى الاشراف ومبارك علينا انضمامك لأسرة ادارة ملتقى المهندسين العرب*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بتوفيق الله والى الامام . اعانك الله


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أكتوبر 2011)

salah_design قال:


> اشكرك اختي واشكر ثقة ادارة الملتقى
> واسال الله ان يعينني على حمل هذه الامانه وان يكون عملي هذا خالصا لوجهه تعالى
> واشهد الله ان اتعامل مع جميع زوار واعضاء الملتقى بما يرضى الله تعالى
> وان اضع ما اعلم في خدمة اخواني واصدقائي بالملتقى
> والله على ما اقول شهيد



طول بالك خيو... ما بدها هالعهود والمواثيق... لا تحمّل حالك عبء كبير.. وقول يارب.. 

نشكر الإدارة على جهودها في تطوير الملتقى... ونشكرك أخي الكريم على قبولك هذه المهمة اصعبة، ونبارك لك اكتسابك ثقة الإدارة، ونبارك للإدارة وللملتقى قبولك هذا التكليف.. 

بارك الله بكم، وجعل أعمالنا وأعمالكم جميعاً خالصة في سبيله.. 

تحياتي.. ​


----------



## تامر. (7 أكتوبر 2011)

salah_design قال:


> اشكرك اختي واشكر ثقة ادارة الملتقى
> واسال الله ان يعينني على حمل هذه الامانه وان يكون عملي هذا خالصا لوجهه تعالى
> واشهد الله ان اتعامل مع جميع زوار واعضاء الملتقى بما يرضى الله تعالى
> وان اضع ما اعلم في خدمة اخواني واصدقائي بالملتقى
> والله على ما اقول شهيد




مبارك عليك أخونا الكريم .
نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد .


----------



## سمندل السوداني (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك أخي الكريم *salah_design
أعانك الله ووفقك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
تستحق كل خير يا طيب ... علي بركة الله ...





*


> طول بالك خيو... ما بدها هالعهود والمواثيق


----------



## خلوف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك
ربنا يعينك على مهمه الاشراف


----------



## melzeery (7 أكتوبر 2011)

أحاول أن أضيء مزيداً من الحروف مهنئا 

تهنئة خاصة و مميزة مبروك على الاشراف


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*حياك الله وبياك اخي 
ومبارك عليك الاشراف ووفقك الله *​


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أراه اختيارا موفقا، وأدعو الله أن يعين الأخ صلاح على عناء الإشراف


----------



## العقاب الهرم (7 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا اخى الكريم
وفقك الله


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك لأخينا salah_design

وإن شاء الله تقدر على تنفيذ مهامك بالشكل الأمثل


----------



## م.عماد ك (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك أخي الكريم مقامك 
ووفقك الله لما فيه مصلحتك ومصلحة إخوانك


----------



## سهام معمر (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك لك على الإشراف
اعانك الله لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## سمير عمار (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك ونتمنى من الله عز وجل أن يجعل ما فى عقلك من فكر وعلم لرفع المستوى التقنى والفنى للملتقى وذلك حتى يسمو هذا الملتقى للوصول من خلال ذلك الى المستوى المنشود من إقامته فهو يُعد صرح من صروح العلم العربى الذى يجمع بدون تفرقة جميع الأخوة العرب والهدف لهم جميعاً هو العلم ولذلك ندعو الله لك أن يمن عليك بالتوفيق وبالتالى سينعكس ذلك علينا نحن المستفدين من هذا الملتقى 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## فراشه الهندسة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك

ان شاء الله يرتقى

بالتوفيق..

تحيتي..*


----------



## ادور (7 أكتوبر 2011)

هلا والله هلا 
ويحيك كل العضو 
ومبارك علي هذا


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك اخي الكريم..موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## mohamedtop (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف مبروك وربنا يوفقك وترتقى بالقسم ان شاء الله


----------



## بشار رائد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*نشكر الادارة الكريمة على هذا الاختيار الموفق*


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك عليك أخي صلاح هذا المنصب وأسأل الله ان يوفقك وينفع بك الزملاء جميعا

وشكر خاص للإدارة على حسن الاختيار للشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب 

وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالد السيد علي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك يا مهندس صلاح
ولك تحياتى


----------



## masa kand (7 أكتوبر 2011)

:d


----------



## farwq25 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اعانكم الله وسدد خطاكم لما فيه الخير


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء 
اشكركم على كلامكم الطيب وتهانيكم القلبية 
واقدم شديد الاحترام والتقدير لكل اخ باسمه وشخصه 
وان شاء الله بدعواتكم يوفقني الله للعمل على حمل هذه الامانه وان نسعى جميعا للارتقاء عاليا بهذا الصرح العلمي الذي قدم الكثير الكثير من البحوث والمعلومات لكل زائر وعضو في هذا الملتقى
اشكركم وبارك الله فيكم 
وما توفيقي الا بالله


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مبارك عليك أخي صلاح هذا المنصب وأسأل الله ان يوفقك وينفع بك الزملاء جميعا
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الغالي ورفيق دربي في هذا الملتقى 
اشكرك على طيب كلامك الذي اضعه وسام على صدرى ولا انسى انني تعلمت من مشاركاتك الكثير
بارك الله فيك وفي ما تقدمه من خدمات لاخواننا بالملتقى
تقبل تحياتي يا طيب


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## رشيد يعقوب (7 أكتوبر 2011)

تهانينا..................


----------



## wadal3iys (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووك
ومزيدا من التفوق


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اللهم وفقه واعنه.


----------



## المهندس 2012 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبررووووووووووك


----------



## ابوالضحي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك وبالتوفيق


----------



## تولين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اخي الكريم وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله​


----------



## Securitysuite (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك و بالتوفيق*


----------



## الشخيبي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك أخي صلاح.....ومرحبا بك...


----------



## نجانجا (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووك بالتوفيق


----------



## وائل شوقت (7 أكتوبر 2011)

وفقكم الله الى ما فيه الخير


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزى الله جميع الاخوة ودعواتهم لي بالخير 
وان شاء الله اكون عند حسن الظن 
شاكرا ومقدرا ثقة ادارة الملتقى


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (7 أكتوبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الف مليون مبروك على الاخ صلاح
> و الف مليون مبروك على القسم قبوله التكليف بالاشراف
> و ان شاء الله يرتقى القسم اكثر و اكثر بمجهود الاعضاء و المشرفين
> و بالتوفيق




نورتنا ياأخ صلاح ....وأهلا وسهلا بك ...


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

eng.mohamedafifi قال:


> نورتنا ياأخ صلاح ....وأهلا وسهلا بك ...


اخي المهندس محمد
اشكرك من كل قلبي وهذا نوركم الذي اضاء لنا طريق المعرفة والعلم وان شاء الله نكمل ما بدئتم به
بارك الله فيك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهاعبد (7 أكتوبر 2011)

1000000
مبروووووووووك
 بالتوفيق يارب


----------



## acer.7 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبررررررررررررررررروووووووووووووووووووووووووك وبالتوفيق ااااااااخ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مهاعبد قال:


> 1000000
> مبروووووووووك
> بالتوفيق يارب


الله يبارك فيكي اختي وان شاء الله المرحله القادمة سوف تكون تكملة لما بدأ به الاخوة 
اكرر شكري وتقديري 
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## م اخلاص (7 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك اتمنى لكم كل الخير


----------



## مالك606 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبرووك وشكراً للإدارة الكريمة على حسن الإختيار والله الموفق


----------



## نور الجزائرية (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
مبروك عليك الاشراف اخي و ان شاء الله تكون على قدر من المسؤولية في صون الامانة لانها فعلا ثقلية 
الله يوفقك و يعينك ..و ننتظر منكم مواضيع تدعونا فيها جميعا للمشاركة لعلنا نتعلم منكم ما خفي بعالم التحكم الرقمي 
مرة اخرى مبروك عليك اخي الاشراف


----------



## agabeain (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووك لباشمهندس صلاح بالتوفييييييق ان شاء الله


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك أخي الإشراف

ومرحبا بك في كوكبة الإشراف..


نسأل الله لك التوفيق والعون في حمل هذه الأمانة​


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي
اعجز عن الرد على تهنيئاتكم وكلامك الطيب ودعواتكم التي هي تاج فوق راسي 
ووجدت ان اجمل الكلمات بالرد على كلامكم هو اني ساعمل جهدي ان اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع 
ومعكم وبكم سوف تستمر المسيرة فكونوا عونا لي كما عهدتكم سابقا 
وفيكم الخير
تحياتي واحترامي كل باسمه وشخصه
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (7 أكتوبر 2011)

_*ألف مبرووووووووووووووك الإشراف أعانكم الله وسدد خطاكم*_​


----------



## قندس (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك والله يعينك......


----------



## ج.ناردين (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مبااااااااااااااارك 
دمتم بروعتكم​


----------



## Abu Laith (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك واتمنى لك كل الازدهار


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك التألق والابداع بما يسهم من خدمة وتفاني للمصلحة العامة مع امنياتي لك بالتوفيق وتحقيق الطموح تحياتي وأحترامي


----------



## إبن جبير (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحباً بك أخي صلاح مشرفاً ، نسأل الله لك التوفيق والسداد والعون .


----------



## جابر 1973 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## kaboke (8 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288838.html#ixzz1aAklAeKI

نشكر الادارة الكريمة على هذا الاختيار الموفق
وكل الشكر لكم اخي صلاح على قبول هذه المهمة الصعبة والتي ستاخذ منكم الجهد الكثير 
اعانكم الله على مهمة الاشراف على هذا القسم الصعب والشيق لانه فعلا يحتوي على اختراعات والالات تحتاج الكثير من التفكير والدقة 
نشكركم على القبول ​​


----------



## freemanghassan (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

حياكم الله


----------



## safety113 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اختيار موفق باذن الله ومن عالي الى اعلى
والى مزيد من النجاح
وألف مبروك


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك للأخ صالح و نتمنى له العمل و السعي الدؤوب على نجاح القسم


----------



## سالم المريمي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبروك*


----------



## لهون لهونى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا و سهلا يا اخي العزيز


----------



## salah_design (8 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي 
انني ومن هذا الموقع احييكم واشكر لكم مباركتكم ودعواتكم وهذه الكلمات كان ومازال لها الاثر الكبير في اجتهادي في رفع مستوى هذا القسم 
وان شاء الله معا سوف نتقدم الى الامام تحقيقا لمرضاة الله اولا والوصول الى الهدف الذي من اجله قام هذا الملتقى 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## wbellol (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## العيون الدامعة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك


----------



## salah_design (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بكم 
واشكركم على مباركتكم 
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## sayed2051 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك *


----------



## محمودشمس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك على الاخ صلاح


----------



## almoravides (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا جميعا اخوتي انا محمد عضو جديد من المغرب اتمنى من الله ان التقي بمن هم احسن مني و جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدمونه


----------



## salah_design (9 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخي محمد شمس والاخ محمد من المغرب اشكركم من كل قلبي
وان شاء الله لا ينقطع حبل الوصل بيننا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## salah_design (9 أكتوبر 2011)

sayed2051 قال:


> *الف مبروك *


اخي الكريم الله يبارك فيك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (9 أكتوبر 2011)

أسأل الله الكريم أن يعينهم ويبارك لهم وبهم


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## SHARKAWY_333 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t288838.html#ixzz2ciWSZP6l

نشكر الادارة الكريمة على هذا الاختيار الموفق
وكل الشكر لكم اخي صلاح على قبول هذه المهمة الصعبة والتي ستاخذ منكم الجهد الكثير


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروووووووووووووك ووفقك الله


----------



## النصرة (9 أكتوبر 2011)

اسال الله لك التوفيق يا اخي الكريم


----------



## ramymahmoud1960 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني جميعا


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق والى الامام


----------



## himaro (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك عليك وعلينا ونرجو منك اضافه كتاب لتعليم الارت كام


----------



## بنت الكهروميكانيك (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروووووووووووك


----------



## @ ايمن @ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مبارك عليك الاشراف م/ صلاح


----------



## salah_design (10 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء
والله ان الكلمات لتعجز عن شكركم
وارجوا منكم تعينوني باعطائي النصائح لنستمر بالمسيرة
بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## sonofthelight (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## حاتم حسنى (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك


----------



## م.الحمادي (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مبروك الاشراف على قسم التحكم الرقمى بإستخدام الحاسب (cnc)


----------



## mamdouh3005 (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مليون مبروك لمندس/ صلاح
و الف مليون مبروك على القسم قبوله التكليف بالاشراف
و ان شاء الله يرتقى القسم اكثر و اكثر بمجهود الاعضاء و المشرفين
و بالتوفيق


----------



## noor-noor (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف مبروك*

الف مليون مبروك


----------



## salah_design (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكركم اخواني على مشاعركم الطيبة
وجزاكم عني خيرا
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## في خاطري شيء (11 أكتوبر 2011)

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## odwan (12 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف مبروك ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## salah_design (13 أكتوبر 2011)

عدوان
اشكرك يا طيب
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## يحي الحربي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

نبارك لاخينا salah_design ثقة الادارة ونتمنى له التوفيق والسداد


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك نتمنى منك النجاح والموفقية


----------



## salah_design (14 أكتوبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> الف مبروك نتمنى منك النجاح والموفقية


السلام عليكم 
اشكر لك المرور وبارك الله فيك
وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن
وما توفيقي الا بالله
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ali hedi (15 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبروك اخي salah_design 
وأتمنى لك النجاح و التوفيق في مهمتك و حقا تستحقها وانا شخصييا احترمك كثيرا و بارك الله فيك
و شكرا جزيلا للادارة على حسن الاختيار و هذا دليل على انها على الطريق المستقيم......
-----اعذرني اخي صلاح تاخيري لانني لم ادخل المنتدى من مدة -----والسلام


----------



## salah_design (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ali hedi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مبروك اخي salah_design
> وأتمنى لك النجاح و التوفيق في مهمتك و حقا تستحقها وانا شخصييا احترمك كثيرا و بارك الله فيك
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك اخي علي
وحشتني يا طيب والحمد لله اطمئن قلبي عليك
وهذه شهادة منك اضعها وسام على صدري 
تقبل تحياتي يا طيب


----------



## khaled farag (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً أخى صلاح على تقبل هذة المهمة التى لن تكون عليك صعبة لما عهدناة فيك من صبر و تواضع و حباً للفعل الخير ... مشكور و للإمام و جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## salah_design (17 أكتوبر 2011)

khaled farag قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخى صلاح على تقبل هذة المهمة التى لن تكون عليك صعبة لما عهدناة فيك من صبر و تواضع و حباً للفعل الخير ... مشكور و للإمام و جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


اخي العزيز خالد
لقد اثلج صدري مباركتك قبولي مشرفا على قسم التحكم الرقمي وكلامك لهو شهادة اعتز بها ووسام اضعه على صدري
ولا انسى شكرك على تعاونك معي وابداء ملاحظات وتوجيهات كان لها الاثر الطيب في نفسي وقد تكون احد اهم الاسباب في ارتقائي لمستوى ارجو الله ان يكون خيرا لي وليس نقمة علي
ويعلم الله اني احبك في الله وسوف تبقى على الوام استاذي واخي الحبيب الذي اكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير
بارك الله فيك
نفعنا الله بعلمك الذي استفاد منه الكثير في هذا الملتقى وانا بلا فخر اولهم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## رائد محمودي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

الف مبروك على الاشراف


----------



## amksah (18 ديسمبر 2011)

عندى سؤال الى الزملاء خبراء cnc
اريد ان اشترى ماكينه cnc tureet punch machine وهى ماكينه مستعمله من صنع شركه امادا
ماهى اهم الاشياء المفروض التاكد منها عند الشراء
وشكر


----------



## liuliu284 (3 فبراير 2012)

So go ahead and flaunt your season?latest Ralph Lauren or Gucci,www.sellwellprinuggs.com,ugg clearance,uggs cheap, bought at only half the price of the original Because my wedding was in July,www.uggswellsale.com, the meadows were filled with a variety of beautiful wild flowers that I have in my bouquet,cheap uggs, table central and cake decorations This desire is so robust that women will purchase custom made handbags in various shades of various colors giving them a wide assortment to choose from Currently there is a return which will of various model and therefore much more people aim for one particular memorable ladies handbag which games their a mans ego in addition to as well as ones own modern age persona Although those days have gone,www.sellworldugg.com greatly enhancing its price,ugg boots on sale, we can own these charms to memorize my wonderful early years Arnette sunglasses all feature APX technology for high performance sunglasses


----------

